# Co-Ax Indicators?



## StrikerDown (Dec 23, 2009)

Is something like this worth while to have.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001VY35JW/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Been looking on the bay for one made by Blake and they seem hard to find.


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 23, 2009)

> Been looking on the bay for one made by Blake and they seem hard to find.


Patience, patience, patience 

Mine was near new, eBay, about half of retail. When you need a Co-Ax, there not much else that will work as well or as quickly.

This one went for $67 a couple of months ago ... don't look at the girl 

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380168184891


----------



## StrikerDown (Dec 23, 2009)

Can't help but look 

Saw some recently that went in the $120 - $130 range, Wasn't sure if I needed one that bad. 

Lately it seems like it would come in handy.

Thanks Barry!


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 23, 2009)

They are one of those tools, Ray, that doesn't get used a lot. 90% of the time, an Indicol holder plus Interapid indicator will do the job nicely. The weird set ups are where the Co-Ax pays for itself.

One part had an internal circular machined feature located a couple of inches below the top surface, and there was no way a dial test would get in there. The Co-Ax, with extension tip, took care of that in minutes.

Another plus for the Co-Ax is that it's really fast. Get the part eyeball centered, set the feeler to contact the feature you want to indicate, start the spindle, dial X & Y until the needle stops wiggling, and set both dials (or the DRO) to 0-0. Pretty nifty.

Be sure to order the extra tips after buying the Co-Ax.


----------



## niner (Dec 23, 2009)

StrikerDown said:


> Is something like this worth while to have.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001VY35JW/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> Been looking on the bay for one made by Blake and they seem hard to find.


 
Ray, I have the exact same co-ax indicator from SPI, got it from MSC for ~$120. I have compared the SPI with Blake, and cheap import. The one from SPI is very well made. I would say it is very close, if not equal to Blake. It is much much better than those cheap import.

I'm pretty happy with this SPI. I have bad luck with used precision measuring tools from eBay, and a new Blake is too much money.


----------



## wquiles (Dec 23, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> ... don't look at the girl ...



You mean to say that there was some machining tool being sold there? I just saw the girl ...


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 23, 2009)

> I'm pretty happy with this SPI


SPI (Swiss Precision Ind) is exactly the same type of business as Fowler & Phase II - none of these companies are manufacturers, all are contractors. That isn't to say that any of them are bad, nor to say that any are great - it all depends on the particular contract.

My best SPI piece is made by Suburban Tool, their 5C Spin-Master

http://www.subtool.com/st/SM5C.shtml

I confirmed this with phone calls to both SPI and Suburban. They sell today for $775, but this was mis listed on eBay and $20 made it mine.

Other SPI (or Fowler or Phase II) items are at the opposite end of the quality spectrum. My first & last Fowler purchase (from Enco) was a .0005" dial test that lost the indicator needle during the first use. Fowler sent me a new one, didn't even want the old one back (no surprise).

That's the problem with a non manufacturing contractor. Unlike Starrett or Mitutoyo or Kurt, you never can be sure what quality level the contractor is selling today. Like the example with the 5C Spin-Master, some items are the best of the best.


----------



## unterhausen (Dec 23, 2009)

Msc has the part in the OP for $118. MSC part number 03774833 -- they say $186 is list price


----------



## StrikerDown (Dec 24, 2009)

I have been getting by with the Interapid and indicol but sometimes it gets tiresome chasing the dial in circles and trying to account for parallax while standing on my head!

After getting the Interapid and experiencing the difference between it and the cheap indicators I don't want another cheap piece of crap. Going to try to wait for another Blake to show up they are about the same price or less than a new SPI. Like Barry said SPI quality varies, my luck with them has been so-so thus far.

The various points and a stationary dial face look very handy... Patience, patience, patience!


----------



## Vee3 (Dec 27, 2009)

Before buying a used Blake (or any used indicator fo that matter) ask the seller to check if it's sticky. A Blake I've had for 30 years (not used for ~10) is bound up solid now. Pretty much useless unless I can find someone to clean/repair it cost-effectively.

When I worked as a machinist, the only tools I would never let anyone borrow were my indicators; too easy to damage and mine were not cheap ones.


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 27, 2009)

http://www.blakemanufacturing.com/pages/repairs.html

OR

http://longislandindicator.com/p30.html


----------



## Vee3 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks much for the repair info. I didn't know Blake was still in business (at the same address all these years too).

I'll be sending mine in for service. Been using a standard test indicator and mirror to pick up holes/bosses on my Bridgeport here in the garage for years now. Be nice to have the ol' Blake back in service.


----------

